# How much time do you spend with pigeons



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi! I am just curious to know about how many hours everybody spend with their pigeons each day???








Suz.


----------



## SM (May 14, 2002)

I spend about 30 minutes in the morning before work at 6:00 a.m. to feed and say hellos. In the evening I spend another hour or two cleaning, refreshing water and sitting with my pigeons while they feed and bathe. Weekends are easier. I obviously wish I had more time, but no inherited wealth and children in college dictate that I stay gainfully employed. Mine are loft birds, not house bird pets. How about you?


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Well, I have two doves in my office at work, so I am with them almost all the time! I have now 3 other ones at home as pets, and as soon as I enter the house, they are free to fly in a specific room. They play for 15-20 minutes, flying and walking on the floor, then they choose a spot and sit quietly. I spend more than 2 hours with them each day, cleaning the cages and cleaning the poop (!) and I would love to spend more if possible








Suz.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Poulette









I spend all day with Tooty!
Thats all year round since I am being homeschooled and I stay home all the time(No School







)!

Mary


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Wow Mary! My 2 boys would love to stay at home...







But when they let the doves free, "I" have to clean the house!!! I find poop in strange places sometimes








Suz.


----------



## corey_Dancer (Mar 29, 2002)

In the summertime i spend anywhere from 30mins-3 or 4 hours with my pigeon. I think he could care less tho however :-(
But i injoy hanging out with him either way


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi Suz!
Well...my house and pets are split into "predator play-time", (the cats), and "prey play-time", (the doves and pigeon)








Since I mostly work nights, I have until noon. My husband works days, so he gets the evening shift. We don't have the same days off







, so the critters at home are only alone for 4 hours a day when we are both working.
First thing in the AM, the cats get fed and brushed and then have a snooze in the bedroom while Mir and Noodle come out to play, (Ariel doesn't like to come out of the cage much). Mir INSISTS that I give her noodles, which she takes back to the nest each morning...and Noodle follows her around doing everything she does, flying everywhere she goes. I get to clean the cage at this point. Then it's treats time, and Mir & Ariel get a spray-bath and blow-dry. Noodle practises flying.
Noodle gets her bath before dinner, then finds a sunny spot to dry off and preen.
On weekends, Noodle and I have a snooze together...she likes to "hop-fly" from my feet to my head, and then back again from my head to my feet. She does this for a while before she settles down for a rest.
Wild Dove


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Wild Dove, as Pamplemousse is 4 weeks old today, let's talk about him! He is still very calm and docile, like all baby doves... he follows us in the house, and loves to sit on the top of our rocking chair! Plume too used to rest on that spot, but now he is practicing his futur papa work, with his mother! At work, I let the doves get off their cage almost all the time I'm in my office. They often sit on the top of the computer screen, watching me and doozing quietly. I love them, they put beauty and calm in my work days!
Suz.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Suz wrote, "Hi! I am just curious to know about how many hours everybody spend with their pigeons each day???"

Not nearly enough lately! And that changes tonight!









Thanks--I needed that reality check!









--Ray


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Ray,


----------



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi all

If I'm at home, it's 24 hours with Hercules. As he is free flying all the time (yeah, that's a lot of poop cleaning) he is with me wherever I go - outside, inside, shower, pool and to sleep. If I'm working (I'm lucky I work on the kibbutz where I live) as soon as I get home I'm greeted by Hercules and so even with a full work day, we still have many hours together, even if some are spent when we are both sleeping.


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi!
We just have the one pigeon and he is a "house pigeon". Since I'm currently not working anywhere, I'm with him several hours during the day - unless I go shopping, etc. When I'm home all day, we spend a good deal of time watching TV together - he usually sits on the back of the couch. We also have "play time" where he struts around with his tail fanned out, or runs after me if I go into another room - then pecks my toes if he catches up with me so I've learned to wear
socks all the time! Sometime during the day I give him fresh water and check his feed. He also likes his share of attention which includes being petted and having his back scratched and generally being fussed over. When my husband has days off from his job, Eggbert alternates his time between the two
of us, otherwise he will preen his favorite stuffed animals and then usually takes a nap if he's tired of playing. Danielle.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

I work at the computer most of my waking hours, my birds are right there, pooping on the keyboard, flying around the room, etc.
While I am not on the computer, I am cleaning up after them.
Regards,
Carl


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I love all the stories! Mary, it appears we have more in common then I thought. I home school my children ages, 14, 11 & 7. 

I'm home a lot, but then I'm on the run a lot too. Make sense? I also occasionally work weekends. Anyway, I let my two pigeons, Shuku and Turkey, out of their cage when I get up. They spend much of their day sleeping, or flying back and forth from my computer to their cage roof, to the cupboards/refrige. 

I mainly give them the most attention before bed time while I'm feeding them. But, every time I walk by them during the day, I talk to them and give them attention. Whenever I have the time during the day I let Turkey jump on my head and lately Shuku has been following by getting on my arm. At this time I give them their favorite treat, safflower. 

Every Tuesday they insist on taking a bath. I could never get them to bath on any other day. They always remind my that it's Tuesday by putting their face in the water dish then laying on their sides with a wing up. 

I clean up after them all through out the day, especially now that Turkey is moulting. But I wash out the cage before their nightly feeding. My pigeons are not afraid of kleenexs. (Can you see me walking around with a box of tissue looking for droppings?)

Julie

[This message has been edited by turkey (edited July 30, 2002).]


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

We all should share a tissues business, we could save money








My doves even take their naps on kleenex boxes all over the house!
Suz.


----------



## DebiTOP (Jun 18, 2002)

Coco is a house pigeon. I live in a fairly small apartment so the birds are always in the center of activity. I would say that she's out at least six hours a day, more on weekends. I spend as much time with her as she lets me, but she's still so young she's busy exploring the house all the time. She socializes with the tiels and drops by on my shoulder for a visit periodically. What a good girl! Ah, the love of pigeons.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

WOW!!
My mom homeschooles me (16) and my 3 sisters 13, 11 and 9..







!!




> Originally posted by turkey:
> *I love all the stories! Mary, it appears we have more in common then I thought. I home school my children ages, 14, 11 & 7.
> *




[This message has been edited by maryco (edited July 31, 2002).]


----------



## siddiqir (Jun 3, 2002)

About 20-30 minutes after work. I do not let them out of loft yet. They are adult birds and I have them for two weeks


----------

